# article: The autonomous vehicle world is shrinking — it’s overdue



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

The autonomous vehicle world is shrinking — it’s overdue


It’s an acknowledgment of the difficulty that lies ahead.




www.theverge.com


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> The autonomous vehicle world is shrinking — it’s overdue
> 
> 
> It’s an acknowledgment of the difficulty that lies ahead.
> ...


Looks much better now !


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Uber and Kalanick played this beautifully.

1. Start taxi company and attract $billions of investor cash by promising profitability through robot cars.

2. Go public and make $billions in personal wealth as founders and senior management

3. Once the IPO is done, quietly sell off the robot car division

Of course Kalanick and co. realised that robot cars weren't going to be ready by 2019 as they promised. You've got to hand it to them - they played investors like a cheap violin.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Uber and Kalanick played this beautifully.
> 
> 1. Start taxi company and attract $billions of investor cash by promising profitability through robot cars.
> 
> ...


My plan exactly. 

Hasn't worked out yet.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Good. Reality is finally setting in.

Somewhere in the world the lonely Tomato is crying.


----------

